# CCD article plus $4.1 million grant



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Another mainstream press article in today's (July 6) Athens Banner Herald.
http://onlineathens.com/stories/070608/uganews_20080706053.shtml


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

For more information about the 19 co-investigators on this grant and their specific research objectives, check out this document.

http://agriculture.house.gov/testimony/110/h80626/Delaplane.doc



> The team comprising our CAP project represents 17 institutions including 14 land-grant universities, one 1890 school, one ARS lab, and one state lab. Eleven of the 19 team members have whole or partial appointments in agricultural extension. Thus, the CAP knowledge delivery component is integral to the makeup of the team.
> 
> Here are the objectives of our project:
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Both links are very interesting! Here is the link to the full 
Thursday, June 26, 2008 – 10:00 a.m CCD 
House Ag. Committee hearing.
http://agriculture.house.gov/hearings/statements.html


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

SUSTAINABLE SOLUTIONS TO PROBLEMS AFFECTING HEALTH OF MANAGED BEES

Project Summary

http://cris.csrees.usda.gov/cgi-bin...xt&id=anon&pass=&search=R=8439&format=WEBLINK


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

they have really set some ambitious goals!


----------

